# Como hacer un contador de modulo=16



## pablotex (Nov 15, 2006)

Wenas soy estudiante de Ingenieria en Sistemas de primer año y tengo una materia q se llama Arquitectura de Computadoras donde estamos electronica digital, y tengo un profe que es Ing. en Electronica, supuestamente el tipo sabe mucho pero lamentablemente no sabe como transmitir sus conocimientos a los alumnos, por lo q tengo q recurrir a buscar en diferentes bibliografias y en Internet.

*Nos dió para diseñar un contador de las sigts caracteristicas:

1- Modulo máximo 16 y con dos señales de control A y D.
2- Ser sincronico y disparado por flanco ascendente del reloj.
3- Contar en forma ascendente cuando se active la señal de control A.
4- Contar en forma descendente cuando se active la señal de control D.*

De acuerdo a esto se que el contador cuenta entre 0000 y 9999, que deberia usar 4 FF JK y obviamente un solo clock, pero lo que mas me inquieta es como aplicar las señales de control; habia pensado en utilizar un multiplexor de 2 vias para cada FF para seleccionar el cambio de ascendente a descendente pero no estoy seguro de como hacerlo ni de si va a fucionar.

Si alguien me podría dar un poco de ayuda, con algunos graficos del circuito o una guia de como seria la mejor forma de realizar este circuito. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## capitanp (Nov 15, 2006)

ya hiciste la tabla?
has dos tabla una con A=1/0 y D=0 y otra A=1 y D=1/0
saludos


----------



## pablotex (Nov 15, 2006)

La tabla no es el problema, me gustaria saber si mi idea puede funcionar o no, y sino como lo podria hacer, gracias por responder


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola pablotex:

Un pequeño detalle, un contador Mod 16 no puede contar hasta 9999, sólo puede contar de 0 a 15 y se reinicia la cuenta, ya que sólo tiene 16 estados.

Ser síncrono no tiene problema, conectas todas las entradas de clk al mismo reloj.

Hacer que cuente hacia arriba oi hacia abajo con dos controles.

Te dejo un circuito que se me ocurrió. La cuenta de los FF aparece en las salidas, cuando se mantiene presionado uno de los dos pulsadores. Cuando sueltas el pulsador, la cuenta regresa a 0.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## pablotex (Nov 15, 2006)

Gracias Apollo por tu comentario, me parecia raro q pudiera contar hasta ese numero, lo que pasa es que estoy tratando de hacer este circuito "ayudado" por dos libros que tengo de electronica digital q uno tiene ese error por eso tengo ciertas dudas en cuanto al funcionamiento ya que estoy tratando de armar el circuito mediante el uso solo de libros y sin la ayuda de alguien q conosca, como mencione en el principio mi profesor NO SABE EXPLICAR, pero weno lo divertido es aprender investigando ja, desde ya muchas gracias y me gustaria que me digas si se puede hacer el control de las dos entradas con un multiplexor de 2 vias.???


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola pablotex:

Me ganaste...  antes de poder poner el diagrama escribiste otra respuesta  ajjaja

Arriba está un diagrama, espero y te sirva.
Dejo también un documento con una pequeña explicación de cómo funciona el mismo.

Saludos al foro


----------



## pablotex (Nov 15, 2006)

Gracias por tu ayuda pero no pude abrir el archivo, q version del Circuitmaker usas?????, yo me baje la version Student 6.0


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Utilizo el Circuit Maker 2000.

Perdón, lo dejé en CM para que pudieras ver la simulación, te dejo también una imagen del circuito.

Espero y te sea de utilidad


----------



## pablotex (Nov 15, 2006)

Gracias Apollo por la ayuda


----------



## faberfree (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola amigo apollo veo que tu circuito esta bien pensado,
necesito sacar una duda , haber si yo quisiera añadirle display para visualizar el numero osea en uno el las unidades y otro display las decenas osea me muestre por ejemplo 12 como podria hacerlo tienes alguna idea o algun otro compañero que me pudiera aconsejar , se podra hacer esto  con display ?
 y de que forma? necesito esta información por que estoy haciendo un modulo 47 ascendente y descendente y quisiera añadirle estos display, pero no lo logro

gracias por su pronta ayuda


----------



## AKARI (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola!!! soy estudiante de electrónico y me dejaron hacer un contador mod 72 descendente y quiero saber si alguien me podria explicar un poco de como poderlo hacer me lo pidieron con flip flops 7476 y no me sale aun y me lo pidieron programable. gracias no se si me puedan ayudar gracias.


----------



## yamteo (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola tengo un problema necesito realizar un circuito que me dieron en diagrama de bloques donde me piden utilizar un intercambiador en un aetapa...¿que tipo de integrado o de montaje debo usar alli?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola yamteo

Adjunta el diagrama que te dieron para poder ayudarte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

